

Amimarginalized.com: Our experience with Appjet - adatta02
http://shout.setfive.com/2009/01/03/playing-with-appjet/

======
bootload
_"... Anyway, the amimarginalized.com site uses “advanced” algorithms to
determine how marginalized your career is. ..."_

Mildly readable & more an advert for their company. Interesting bug I found on
the site though. By entering a term & repeatedly hitting the enter key using
the same term, multiple images are rendered by the server to the client ~
<http://www.flickr.com/photos/bootload/3162006025/>

This article is a better read, _"Artificial artificial intelligence - our
experience with Mechanical Turk"_ ~
[http://shout.setfive.com/2008/11/20/artificial-artificial-
in...](http://shout.setfive.com/2008/11/20/artificial-artificial-intelligence-
our-experiance-with-mechanical-turk/)

------
IsaacSchlueter
Web developer is top 1%! w00t!

